# Personal Labels



## Kirsty (Apr 19, 2005)

So, I recently received some label samples through the post and see a few I like but the lady didnt specify what material was what. I was thinking of ironing on my logo but I dunno, I think labels are kinda cute.

Does anyone have their own labels? If so, what material would be best not to irritate a baby or child, I know labels inside denims, really piss me off and irritate my skin.

The woven ones seem to be my favorite. 

Anyone got any supplier they would like to recommend?

And how easy is it to remove labels? and replace them?

Will I need to get a sewing machine and learn how to sew


----------



## tea shert (May 5, 2005)

i just made a iron on of my logo, and take the original tag off, then iron on my logo inside the shirt neck line, its flat, not irritating at all


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

I think the tag, or some kind of identifyer is important. I think that many people will cut off a tag, so why not leave the sizing tag on, and heat press a small logo with web address on the inside of the neck.


----------

